# Baggage Car Project Finished



## weaverc (Jan 2, 2008)

First, I have no affiliation with Bronson-Tate. But I want to say that I just completed one of their models and it is supurb. The building process took about 35 hours over a period of two weeks. Only basic modeling tools were needed. The laser cutting was exact, all the parts were present, the instructions were complete and easy to follow, and the results are better than I imagined. I made very few changes. I used AMS J&S trucks instead of the plastic frames provided, I made my own chimney, I made my own end railings out of brass instead of using the cast pieces and I detailed the interior. The car fits perfectly with my combine conversion and my 5 stock J&S cars. This train is pulled by my Accucraft K-28. Nit pickers might notice that the car is 303 rather than in the 100 series that D&RGW used and the road name is on the header board instead of on the side. The combine is a Rio Grande UK kit with replacement wooden sides for a stock J&S car, also a superb kit.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Very nice Carl. And I like how your RG Models UK combine came out. I STILL have my RGM UK #212 Combine to finish. THX for posting your results. I needed the motivation.


----------



## weaverc (Jan 2, 2008)

Gary,
Notice that I did not cut the header board over the door on the combine. That way, I got to use the J&S roof without redoing the decals. Nobody notices.


----------



## peter bunce (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi,

Nice work on the Coaches and Baggage Car - they look good - Congratulations!

You may be interested to know that Doug has caught up his backlog on castings and shortly will be adding some Colorado Central coach kits to hias lists as well.

As he says on his wbsite -' keep looking' for updates soon.

Like yourself I have no connection with Doug: I also have one of his baggage cars to build (somewhere in that vast list of to build items!), so thanks for the photos which will help.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Carl,

I had not planned to cut the header board above the door. In fact, #212 had the header board just like you have on your combine, so no problem. Keep the photos coming. THX again for posting.


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

Great looking Models Carl


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Carl,
I did the same on my Combine. Strangely enough, the kit seemed to want to come out that way in the first place! I just completed the #292 (the one with the older style rounded windows) and have been eyeballing that Bronson/Tate Baggage car. Thanks for the photos and the critique! I'll check them out at HAGRS next week.


----------



## joe rusz (Jan 3, 2008)

Carl, that looks great. Your build is an inspiration.


----------



## placitassteam (Jan 2, 2008)

Carl, The baggage car really looks great! Very nice rake of cars. If AMS doesn't come out with with a combine I may have to look into getting one of the conversion kits, I like the way it looks. I do have Rick Raivley's version of the Carter combine which I need to assemble. Thanks for the pictures, your build will help to inspire me!!


----------



## weaverc (Jan 2, 2008)

Winn,
In addition not wanting to wait for the AMS Combine, I didn't like its looks with 8 windows and a short baggage section. I think the RGS version that Rio Grande UK makes looks nicer.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice job Carl - looking forward to seeing it in operation.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Carl, the Baggage car finished off very, very nicely. Wonderful job of modelling.


----------

